# Speedsolving.com Average



## SketchCuber (Nov 16, 2012)

I did not see any other threads like this, so I decided to make one. 

I will post a scramble, then everyone will post their time. After a couple of weeks I will add it all up and average it out to see what the average time is on the speedsolving forum. Also please put what method you use after your time.

U2 D' R' B F' D' F R' B2 U' B' L' U' D' R2 D2 B' U F D F' U' L2 D2 U'

My Time: 24.52
Method: Roux


----------



## FinnGamer (Nov 16, 2012)

13.28 
CFOP with COLL


----------



## tx789 (Nov 16, 2012)

20.72 cfop you know o d time doesn't really tell you much


----------



## Petro Leum (Nov 16, 2012)

tx789 said:


> 20.72 cfop you know o d time doesn't really tell you much



isnt it just for fun? its pretty unlikely that every user will do this anyway...

13.93
ZZ


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 16, 2012)

12.49 çfõp


----------



## hcfong (Nov 16, 2012)

27.90 CFOP


----------



## Ickenicke (Nov 16, 2012)

16.36

CFOP


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 16, 2012)

9.63 Rewks


----------



## Georgeanderre (Nov 16, 2012)

14.32 Reew with CLL Skip


----------



## Schmidt (Nov 16, 2012)

Time: 18.83
Method: CFOP
Age: 41
Years cubing: ~2
Cube: Dayan GuHong v1
Timed solves today: This one
Warm-up before this solve: 0 cubes solved
Time of day: 21.13 (9.13pm)


----------



## erikoui (Nov 16, 2012)

18.94 seafawp


----------



## nqwe (Nov 16, 2012)

Fridrich 16.70


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Nov 16, 2012)

11.91

Roux


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Nov 16, 2012)

13.84
FreeFOP


----------



## Jakube (Nov 16, 2012)

15.84
CFOP


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 16, 2012)

7.66 CFOP


----------



## Magellanic (Nov 16, 2012)

11.88 
CFOP


----------



## cubeone (Nov 16, 2012)

13.18 CFOP. New unlucky PB! (average around 21-22ish seconds)


----------



## SpeedSolve (Nov 16, 2012)

22.700. CFOP


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 16, 2012)

11.90
CFOP


----------



## speedpicker (Nov 16, 2012)

23.09 cfop


----------



## F perm (Nov 16, 2012)

20.71 ZZ


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 16, 2012)

7.01 roux thats gone rusty from not practising with roux for weeks


----------



## uniacto (Nov 16, 2012)

19.75 CFOP


----------



## already1329 (Nov 16, 2012)

16.69 with Roux.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 16, 2012)

5BLD said:


> 7.01 roux thats gone rusty from not practising with roux for weeks



"not practising" - wtf you quit cubing? nub.

"with roux" - oooOOoOOOoOooOOOo, youre still practising, just not with roux? MAYBE HE SWITCHED TO CFOP BECAUSE ITS THE FASTEST METHOD.

or maybe he made a secret method that he obviously hasn't told me about on skype. :3


----------



## JasonK (Nov 16, 2012)

13.00 CFOP


----------



## stevecho816 (Nov 16, 2012)

11.71
CFOP


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 16, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> "not practising" - wtf you quit cubing? nub.
> 
> "with roux" - oooOOoOOOoOooOOOo, youre still practising, just not with roux? MAYBE HE SWITCHED TO CFOP BECAUSE ITS THE FASTEST METHOD.
> 
> or maybe he made a secret method that he obviously hasn't told me about on skype. :3



Hi, pinkie responsibility pie, can you keep a secret?


----------



## nccube (Nov 16, 2012)

10.09
CFOP


----------



## Hershey (Nov 16, 2012)

11.39
CFOP


----------



## cuber952 (Nov 16, 2012)

9.43 CFOP


----------



## TMOY (Nov 16, 2012)

1:13.34, 25:10 memo. Method: 3OP corners, BH edges, with floating buffers


----------



## ottozing (Nov 16, 2012)

9.968 CFOP with "ZBLL" (R' [Y perm] R)


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Nov 16, 2012)

32.81 CFOP

i am also working on roux, so i tryed that too. 54.51 with roux.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Nov 16, 2012)

17.01
CFOP


----------



## Bilbo (Nov 16, 2012)

17.42 CFOP


----------



## bryson azzopard (Nov 16, 2012)

15.66
CFOP


----------



## pepkin88 (Nov 17, 2012)

15.59
ZZ with 8-move LL


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 17, 2012)

21.38+ 
CFOP


----------



## pedrinroque (Nov 17, 2012)

8.15
CFOP


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 17, 2012)

13.41
CFOP
Done with my 4x4 because screw 3x3. I also then paused before doing a U perm to check if there was PLL parity :fp


----------



## uvafan (Nov 17, 2012)

19.09 ZZ


----------



## mDiPalma (Nov 17, 2012)

20.36 zzoh


----------



## JianhanC (Nov 17, 2012)

11.22 CFOP


----------



## Iggy (Nov 17, 2012)

21.56 Roo. Bad.


----------



## emolover (Nov 17, 2012)

14.33

I have kind of thrown 3x3 out of my practices.


----------



## Saveti (Nov 17, 2012)

25.72 
CFOP ( 2 Months)
No pre-practice


----------



## googlebleh (Nov 17, 2012)

I like Schmidt's idea of adding other relevant info.

Time: 14.80
Method: CFOP (since 14 months ago)
Warmed up? Yes


----------



## Riley (Nov 17, 2012)

Time: 16.42
Method: CFOP

Messed up, oh well.


----------



## WBCube (Nov 17, 2012)

Time: 16.903 (You can call it 16.90, whatever)
Method: seephaup


----------



## stoic (Nov 17, 2012)

26.57
CFOP
Don't really time myself much anymore but this was a cool idea


----------



## renchi11 (Nov 17, 2012)

23.43
CFOP
this is a really cool idea, i like it


----------



## arcio1 (Nov 17, 2012)

19.06 Roux


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 17, 2012)

30.10 CFOP. I am curious about the results


----------



## Dacuba (Nov 17, 2012)

Sounds like a lot of fun 
12.83 with CFOP

Saw the thread after my session, so I was warmed up.
Nice F2L, but Vperm recognition failed


----------



## Gordon (Nov 17, 2012)

34.57 
CFOP


----------



## MeshuggahX (Nov 17, 2012)

16.40

CFOP


----------



## BlueDevil (Nov 17, 2012)

14.44
CFOP


----------



## uyneb2000 (Nov 17, 2012)

11.88 Cahfopp


----------



## Lokasye (Nov 17, 2012)

30,64
CFOP


----------



## choza244 (Nov 17, 2012)

16.19

Fridrich


----------



## Ollie (Nov 17, 2012)

19.23 CFOP


----------



## PeelingStickers (Nov 17, 2012)

18.75

CFOP


----------



## TheLizardWizard (Nov 17, 2012)

19.98 with roux; my brother got with 23.77 cfop (he's not on the forum, so I don't know if it counts or not)


----------



## applemobile (Nov 17, 2012)

17.99 with cfop


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 17, 2012)

10.35 cfop


----------



## Egide (Nov 17, 2012)

17.53 CFOP


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Nov 17, 2012)

21.67 CFOP. Skrewed up the PLL though


----------



## Smiles (Nov 19, 2012)

14.18
CFOP

my average is about 14.00 so i'd say this reflects my average time very well.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 19, 2012)

14.96 CFOP


----------



## RubiXer (Nov 19, 2012)

14.72 Roux


----------



## Litz (Nov 19, 2012)

12.55
CFOP


----------



## khoavo12 (Nov 19, 2012)

Time - 16.41
Method - CFOP
Cube - Lubix Guhong V2


----------



## ilikecubing (Nov 19, 2012)

16.45 CFOP
No warmup


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Nov 19, 2012)

13.24+ Waterman
Quit cubing, easy scramble.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Nov 19, 2012)

9.75 CFOP + RV


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 19, 2012)

10.95 ZZ


----------



## CommaYou (Nov 19, 2012)

16.73
cfop


----------



## SketchCuber (Nov 24, 2012)

So far here are the numbers:

The Speedsolving forum average is:

*16.33*

CFOP Users: 62

Roux Users: 10

ZZ Users: 6

Waterman Users: 1


----------



## stevecho816 (Nov 24, 2012)

That's really cool to see the forum average.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 24, 2012)

17.55 CFOP


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 24, 2012)

13.06 with PetFOP

y
F' U2 (L' D' L) R' D // 2x2x2
y U' R U R2 U' R' U' (l U' l') R' // 2x-cross 
y (u2 L' U2 L u2) // 3rd pair
(R' U2 R) // WV setup
y (R U2 R2' U' R U' R' U2 R) // WV
U M' U M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' // PLL


----------



## NgQuangTrung (Nov 24, 2012)

10.73 CFOP


----------



## zeus (Nov 24, 2012)

15.48
CFOP


----------



## Pro94 (Nov 24, 2012)

13.16 CFOP


----------

